# Đơn vị chính hãng chuyên thi công máy lạnh âm trần cassette  cho nhà hàng giá rẻ, uy tín quận 5



## diem.hlv123 (2/12/20)

*ĐẠI LÝ PHÂN PHỐI VÀ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN RẺ NHẤT TPHCM.*


Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin nếu nói về độ bền bỉ, chất lượng hay cả về thiết kế, đều khó có một thương hiệu nào dám so bì… Đây được xem là thiết bị làm lạnh quốc dân khi có thể phù hợp và “cân” tất cả mọi loại địa hình, đặc điểm không gian, từ phòng khách nhỏ bé đến nhà xưởng cực đại… Do vậy, mong muốn sở hữu cho mình một hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin là điều mà chủ đầu tư nào cũng cần.

+++Tin xem thêm:
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất



_Vậy đại lý phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin rẻ nhất TPHCM này đâu?_










*ĐẠI LÝ PHÂN PHỐI VÀ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN RẺ NHẤT TPHCM LÀ ĐÂU?*


Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin trong việc là đại lý phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin rẻ nhất mà bạn đang tìm kiếm. Có thể nói, sự ưu đãi cực sốc về giá máy, cộng với kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp nhất cho nhiều công trình lớn đã giúp chúng tôi khác biệt hoàn toàn so với những dịch vụ điện lạnh ngoài kia.



Là đại lý cấp 1 của thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin, cho nên giá máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin bán ra của Hải Long Vân luôn là rẻ nhất thị trường, nhưng cam kết 100% là hàng chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ đầy đủ.



èTham khảo thêm mục CÔNG TRÌNH TIÊU BIỂU để biết nhiều hơn về sự uy tín và chất lượng trong kỹ thuật lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin.










*NHỮNG ĐIỂM CỘNG VÀ MẶT HẠN CHẾ CỦA LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN.*



*Một số điểm đặc biệt của máy lạnh âm trần Daikin.*



Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan, Malaysia.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Model chính:



FCNQ, FCRN: Dòng Tiêu chuẩn.
FCF, FCFC: Dòng Inverter.



Công suất hoạt động: 1.5hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 18.050.000đ  - 46.650.000đ.



*Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin có những điểm cộng gì?*



Mặt nạ thổi gió thổi theo hướng tròn 360 độ, cánh đảo gió linh hoạt giúp lưu lượng gió được đưa đi đều hơn trong không gian.
Ít xảy ra sự cố, hay có tình trạng nhỏ nước trong khi hoạt động, có độ bền rất tốt.
Hoạt động không phát ra tiếng ồn, khả năng lọc mùi trong không gian cao.
Vận chuyển, bảo trì vô cùng dễ dàng, thiết kế với nền chủ đạo là trắng và linh hoạt trong kiểu cách lắp đặt (có thể lắp âm hẳn lên trần như truyền thống hoặc phá cách với kiểu lắp lộ cả dàn lạnh và mặt nạ thổi gió ra ngoài, sau đó sơn màu trùng với không gian trần).



*Mặt hạn chế của việc lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin.*



Luôn trong tình trạng cháy hàng.
Giá thành sản phẩm khá cao, có thể nói là cao hơn rất nhiều so với mặt bằng chung.
Có nhiều model khác nhau, được sản xuất ở nhiều nơi nên khá khó khăn cho khách hàng trong lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp.
















*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN NÊN LỰA CHỌN MODEL NÀO?*


*Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin* có dòng Tiêu chuẩn và Inveter dễ dàng để bạn lựa chọn, tùy vào điều kiện và đặc điểm của không gian.




Nếu không gian của bạn là dạng kín, ít người ra vô, hoạt động lâu trong thời gian dài à Hãy lựa chọn dòng Inveter để tiết kiệm được chi phí về tiền điện mỗi tháng (lưu ý với loại máy này, hãy lắp dư công suất từ 0.5hp – 1.0hp để đảm bảo về độ bền của máy nhé)
Còn lại, hãy lựa chọn dòng Tiêu chuẩn, điều này có thể tiết kiệm được chi phí ban đầu, nhưng trước hết hãy hiểu về không gian của bạn để có hướng đầu tư đúng đắn nhất nhé!









*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN DÀNH CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*


Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin với thiết kế đơn giản, gọn nhẹ, mặt nạ thổi gió vuông vắn, dễ dàng hòa hợp với mọi không gian trần, chế độ thổi gió tốt, bền bỉ trong hoạt động chính là sản phẩm mà mọi không gian đều cần. Và quả thật, sự dễ tính trong lắp đặt và phong cách làm mát đã giúp cho máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin xứng đáng trở thành sản phẩm làm mát cho mọi không gian, dù là lớn hay nhỏ.




Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin cho không gian sản xuất: nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, kho chứa hàng,…
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin cho không gian thương mại: nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, hội trường,…
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin cho không gian nhỏ hơn: phòng khách, quán café, trà sữa, cửa hàng tiện lợi,…


Hoặc nếu bạn có một dự định nào khác và muốn _lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin_? Hãy liên hệ ngay vào Holtine 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng tư vấn kỹ hơn nhé!










*CÓ THỂ LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU KHÁC NGOÀI MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN KHÔNG?*


Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin đương nhiên là một sản phẩm đáng để đầu tư cho không gian kinh doanh. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng có điều kiện để đầu tư cho mình cả một hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin như thế, nhất là khi đây là sản phẩm có mức giá khá cao. Do đó, sẽ có những lựa chọn khác ở vị trí lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho bạn…



Ở đây, chúng tôi sẽ phân ra cho bạn thành các nhóm phân khúc sản phẩm với giá tiền từ cao đến thấp để bạn sẽ bạn dễ dàng lựa chọn:




Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cassette chất lượng ngang ngửa Daikin: máy lạnh âm trần cassette Mitsubishi Heavy, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Panasonic, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Toshiba



Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cassette có giá tầm trung: máy lạnh âm trần cassette LG, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Reetech, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Gree, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Sumikura



Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cassette có giá rẻ, thuộc sản xuất Việt Nam: máy lạnh âm trần cassette Midea, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Nagakawa, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Funiki.


+++ Tin nên xem: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất










*LỜI KẾT.*


Lưu lại những thông tin và mức giá tham khảo trong bài viết để thuận tiện hơn trong việc lựa chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp với không gian của bạn. Và cũng đừng quên đi số Holtine chính 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán tổng chi phí lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin chính xác nhất.



Ngoài việc là *đại lý phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin*, Hải Long Vân còn là nhà thầu cung cấp và thi công cho mọi công trình lớn nhỏ trên địa bàn miền Nam với giá rẻ nhất. Vì thế, hãy liên hệ ngay khi có nhu cầu nhé!

Link bài viết: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/dai-ly-phan-phoi-va-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-cassette-daikin-re-nhat-tphcm.html


----------

